# [Résolu] Naviguer dans les onglets de Safari



## yohann22 (6 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je voudrai savoir s'il était possible de passer d'un onglet a l'autre avec un raccourci clavier pour Safari, car j'etais sous Windows et c'etait possible avec tout les navigateurs y compris Safari mais la je ne trouve pas la combinaison sous OS X.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## PA5CAL (6 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour

Le raccourci clavier pour passer à l'onglet suivant (resp. à l'onglet précédent) est *Alt*+*Cmd*+*flèche droite* (resp. *Alt*+*Cmd*+*flèche gauche*).


----------



## yohann22 (6 Décembre 2008)

Quand je fais ALT+CMD+Flèche Gauche ça me fais l'équivalent de précédant et me renvoi sur la page que j'ai consulter avant, de même pour Flèche Droite, page suivante dans l'historique.

EDIT: Ca y'ai jviens de tester un peu de combinaison dans ce style et j'ai trouvé ce que je voulais: CMD+Maj+Fleche Gauche(ou Droite)

Merci a toi


----------



## Dagnir (6 Décembre 2008)

"Fenêtre" > "Sélectionner l'onglet suivant" nous dit : CMD + accolade fermante (ALT + parenthèse fermante)


----------



## PA5CAL (6 Décembre 2008)

Chez moi, ça ne marche pas comme ça...

Je vois d'après ton profil que tu es sur un Macbook Unibody, probablement sous Leopard...

Quelle version de Safari utilises-tu ?

Dans "Préférences système">"Clavier et souris">"Raccourcis clavier", aurais-tu un raccourci qui modifierait le comportement des combinaisons de touches que j'ai indiquées ?


----------



## Dagnir (6 Décembre 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Chez moi, ça ne marche pas comme ça...
> 
> Je vois d'après ton profil que tu es sur un Macbook Unibody, probablement sous Leopard...
> 
> ...



Je suis sur un MacBook Pro 2007 avec Leopard X.5.5 et Safari 3.2.1 
Et non : je n'ai jamais modifié mes raccourcis-clavier.

Pour info, voilà ce que dit Apple à ce sujet : http://support.apple.com/kb/TA22995?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## PA5CAL (6 Décembre 2008)

Dagnir a dit:


> Pour info, voilà ce que dit Apple à ce sujet : http://support.apple.com/kb/TA22995?viewlocale=fr_FR


Hélas, cela concerne la version 2.0 de Safari.


Il faudrait avoir l'avis d'une autre personne, de préférence avec la même configuration que la tienne. Parce que moi, là, je sèche...


----------



## PA5CAL (6 Décembre 2008)

NB: 





Dagnir a dit:


> Et non : je n'ai jamais modifié mes raccourcis-clavier.


Il pourrait éventuellement s'agir d'un conflit avec un raccourci déjà installé par défaut.


----------



## PA5CAL (6 Décembre 2008)

J'ai peut-être la solution.

J'ai testé différents raccourcis sur un Macbook Pro Unibody, et il s'avère que pour passer d'un onglet à l'autre, il faut faire *Maj*+*Cmd*+*flèche droite* ou *gauche*...


----------



## PA5CAL (6 Décembre 2008)

En fait, ce raccourci correspond à Leopard.


----------



## applecéline (24 Avril 2009)

je cherche ce raccourci depuis des jours, et je viens de trouver.

chez certains, c'est alt+cmd+fleche droite ou gauche, (role de 'precedent' sur mon ordi)
chez d'autres, c'est maj+cmd+fleche droite ou gauche, (pas d'effet sur mon ordi)

Pour jongler entre les différents onglets safari, le seul raccourci qui marche avec mon clavier c'est:

*'cmd+SHIFT+MAJ'+fleche* droite ou gauche


----------



## Raphaël31 (9 Février 2010)

Bonjour. Perso sous Leopard et Safari 4 c'est bien Maj + Cmd + flèche, sauf que quand on est dans un champ de la page, ça ne fonctionne plus ! et même en retapant Tab, même plusieurs fois, rien à faire. Très pénible quand on aime utiliser sa souris le moins possible. Pas de problème de ce genre sur FireFox.


----------



## Raphaël31 (12 Octobre 2010)

ctrl + touche tab fonctionne bien aussi.


----------

